# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Skyline Drive

## JEK

http://www.nps.gov/shen/planyourvisi...line-drive.htm

After our weekend at Washington. Washington, Virginia. We took the long way home and drove 32 miles of the 105 mile-long Skyline Drive.  Shenandoah National Park was dedicated in 1936 and was a post-depression stimulus package. During the foliage season the 35 mph speed limit is unnecessary, but today it was cruise control @ 35 for the trip.  Some motorcycle boys chose to ignore that, but they are self-corrected -- two killed in the last week. One was bear related and one was Chevy related.

Many scenic overlooks that will call us back in a few weeks,  along with thousands of other vehicles.

Some shots along the way.

----------


## andynap

From here to the Inn at Little Washington we go thru part of the Shenandoah- pretty country. You should white out your license plate tho.  :)

----------


## JEK

I can't see how you could unless you take quite a detour.

----------


## andynap

We come down 81 from the PA Tnpk

----------


## katva

I/we drive Skyline Drive many times each year, and I just love it.  The north entrance is not far from our house, and I sometimes jump in the car spur-of-the-moment to just clear my head and take it all in (I always get the year pass).  There are some great little and big hikes accessible from the many parking areas.  It's beautiful every time of year, and I never mind poking along at 30 mph....I have driven the entire length of it a couple of times, and have done the Blue Ridge Pkwy as well----nice!  
Funny shot of the convenienace store :)

----------


## JEK

If one is over 62, and I am, one may procure a $10 lifetime National Parks pass.  Drive on.

----------


## katva

:thumb up:

----------


## Rosemary

Roger's grandmother was born in Front Royal, Virginia.  We hope to make the drive this fall.

----------


## JEK

Drove through there today. They have a nice Subway.

----------


## Dennis

Beautiful.

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you - we will look forward to it, and the rest of that beautiful part of the world.

----------


## tim

That's pretty country, especially on a clear day.  I've enjoyed biking a lot of it.

----------


## katva

Rosemary---I didn't know you have connections to this beautiful part of the world!

Aside from the aforementioned Subway---there is a wonderful little restaurant in Front Royal, Apt. 2g:

http://jsgourmet.com/2g/

Have a great trip!

----------

